# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  mirni kutak

## snorki

to se kod nas, u moje vrijeme, zvalo chosak(grubo receno)

Jel saljete svoju djecu u tzv. mirni kutak (kad ono bas, bas pretjeraju)???
Ja sam Editu odnedavno pocela stavljat u mirni kutak (nekih minut-dva dok se ne smiri)
E sad, mnogi smatraju da je mirni kutak ponizavajuci za dijete??? Ima ljudi koji smatraju da mu je onda bolje opalit samarcinu, nego poslat u mirni kutak, jer ces ga kao licnost slanjem u kutak iliti chosak vise degradirat (mogu ga vidjeti prijatelji, brat, sestra..., pa se smijat), nego ako mu se spusac samarcina???  :Rolling Eyes:  
Eto, ovih dana razmisljam o tim nekakvim" odgojnim" metodama, pa me interesuje i vase misljenje 8) 

Koliko dugo vase dijete stoji u mirnom kutku??? Da li ga stavljate i kada pred drugom djecom napravi nekakav belaj???
Da li smatrate da je mirni kut ponizavajuci za dijete???? itd, itd....

----------


## ms. ivy

ne koristim time-out. ako ne ide objašnjavanjem, fizički ga odstranim s mjesta zločina   :Wink:  i ostanem s njim - nakon minute plača spreman je za zagrljaj i razgovor.

kad me izbaci iz takta pokušam sebe maknuti u timeout, ali ne ide - on moj odlazak doživljava kao kaznu i tuli kao da mu kožu derem.

----------


## petra

taj "mirni kut" mi zovemo samo "kut" ili u Dubrovniku "kantun"... i nema tako pjesničku konotaciju kao "mirni kutak"   :Smile:  .
Porilično mi je ponižavajući za dijete, a sjećam se da su naše tete u Dubrovniku u vrtiću to prakticirale, i bilo je grozno  :Sad: 
Doma nikad nisam to imala, ali mama je zato često znala podviknuti, što isto nije najbolja solucija.
Ali i s time out-om isto na nekin način "izoliraš" dijete tako da ga izvedeš iz konteksta. Ne mora biti tako loše, ali čini mi se puno bolje dijete ne staviti doslovno u kut, već na sjedalicu, na kauč, samo ga izvesti iz konteksta svađe, opiranja, ljutnje itd... i reći mu da se vrati kad se smiri  :/ .

----------


## tanja_b

Moj je još mali za takve "mjere", ali mislim da ga, i kad bude veći, neću slati "u kut". Nas su u djetinjstvu slali "u kut", i išlo mi je to na živce, kao jasno deklarirana kazna.
(ovdje se uvlači i onaj topic o kaznama)

Zasad, kad totalno pozvizdi, imamo mjere slične kao ms. ivy, i sa sličnim rezultatima. Uključujući i moj odlazak u time-out   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

je l' da je izluđujuće  :/

----------


## tanja_b

Je, ali na sreću sve rjeđe i s predvidljivim završetkom (kao na gumb: on/off)

----------


## ms. ivy

ma ne izluđuje mene što on šizi nego što se ne mogu maknuti da i ja odšizim   :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

To sam radila iznimno rijetko, kad ga je trebalo "resetirati". Nisam ga nikad slala u kut nego u njegovu sobu, gdje je mogao raditi što je htio. Ostavljala sam ga maksimalno pet minuta. To je bilo kad je bio manji. Sada ga ne šaljem u sobu, jer ga to jako vrijeđa. Tako bi prestao misliti na ono što je rekao/učinio i mislio samo na uvredu i nepravdu, a onda od odgojnog učinka ništa. Međutim, sad više niti ne dolazi u takva nekontrolirana stanja, tako da uglavnom sve rješavamo razgovorom. U vrtiću primjenjuju tu kaznu i to na svakodnevnoj osnovi, tako da, osim što je uvredljiva za djecu koja već imaju itekako razvijenu svijest o sebi, nije ni učinkovito.

----------


## ms. ivy

što me podsjetilo.... što mislite, kako bi tete u vrtićima mogle izbjeći timeout? jedna ili dvije tete, dvadesetero djece u jednoj sobi... kako riješiti stvar kad dijete izgubi kontrolu, a da ga se ne kazni?

----------


## Zdenka2

Sve OK Ms, Ivy, ali taj time-out ti se zna pretvoriti u sat-dva sjedenja na klupi...

----------


## AdioMare

> kako riješiti stvar kad dijete izgubi kontrolu, a da ga se ne kazni?


Otprilike, da vode "kalendar ljutine", kako se ne bi dogodilo ne se neki i previše ljute, a drugi ne stignu ni izreći što ih smeta.
Npr. u tjednu se smiju naljutiti jednom zaozbač. Ostale dane se moraju truditi tolerirati i održavati zdravu atmosferu.
Pravila igre su da onaj tko je ljut ima pravo zaustaviti sve aktivnosti i izrecitirati što ga je i zašto spopalo. Ostali imaju obavezu ozbiljno razgovarati s njim, pronaći rješenje i utješiti ga.
Na taj način bi se izbjegla kazna, a potakla komunikacija i razgovor o problemu. Na taj način bi se ljutiša malčice istaknuo i dobio na važnosti. To bi mu bila svojevrsna utjeha i satisfakcija.

Nemam pojma. 
ms.ivy?

----------


## mamma san

sve me to podsjetilo na moje doba u vrtiću...bijaše to neke   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:   godine. 

Nama su hranu u vrtić dopeljavali iz Klinča sela. Sam pojam Klinča sela, za nas je bio nešto užasno i strašno!!! No uglavnom, kad smo delali nekaj "strašno" (obično se sve zbivalo u vrijeme spavanja, kad smo ko divljaci skakali po trambulin krevetićima) tete su nas smjestile pred ulazna vrata da pričekamo stričeke koji nose lonce nazad u Klinča selo. I onda bi mi kao sa njima otišli u Klinča selo....o šoku nas jadnih bebača ne moram niti pričati...dan danas se sjećam tih suza!!!   :Sad:  

To je bila jedna od njihovih odgojnih metoda....

----------


## ms. ivy

> Sve OK Ms, Ivy, ali taj time-out ti se zna pretvoriti u sat-dva sjedenja na klupi...


neee, krivo si me skužila - ja NE branim i ne odobravam timeout u vrtiću, upravo suprotno - pitam iskusne i pametne mame kako ga izbjeći.

nemoj zezat da ostave dijete da sjedi dva sata  :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

adiomare, ne znam - andrej još ne ide u vrtić ali se taj dan bliži, zato vas i pitam jer se grozim pomisli da ga tako kažnjavaju.

----------


## AdioMare

> adiomare, ne znam - andrej još ne ide u vrtić ali se taj dan bliži, zato vas i pitam jer se grozim pomisli da ga tako kažnjavaju.


Ja sam imala kojekakvih stahova, neopravdanih, na sreću. 
Rijetke su tete koje tako znaju zastraniti, a isto tako vjerujem da ne postoje uprave vrtića koje bi im to podržavale.
Vjerujem da Andrej neće biti zle sreće da dopadne nekoj iz Klinča sela.

----------


## ms. ivy

potrudili smo se da to toga ne dođe, nadam se i uspjeli, ali ovo čitaju i drugi roditelji vrtićaraca pa bih voljela čuti ideje iskusnih vrtićarki.

ovo s kalendarom jako dobro zvuči. funkcionira li?

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sve OK Ms, Ivy, ali taj time-out ti se zna pretvoriti u sat-dva sjedenja na klupi...
> 
> 
> neee, krivo si me skužila - ja NE branim i ne odobravam timeout u vrtiću, upravo suprotno - pitam iskusne i pametne mame kako ga izbjeći.
> 
> nemoj zezat da ostave dijete da sjedi dva sata  :shock:


Moje dijete su ostavljali, dok nisam otišla tamo i počela im pričati o zlostavljanju djece. Napisala sam i službeni dopis o tome.

----------


## ms. ivy

dopis? masakar motornom pilom!

----------


## Ancica

mirni kutak je kazna ako se tako koristi. kod nas je mirni kutak (nekad na stepenicama, nekad u kuhinji, nekad u sobi, nekad na krevetu) mjesto gdje se ides skulirati jer ti je ocito trenutni okolis prestimulativan.

----------


## AdioMare

Da ti budem iskrena ms ivy, to sam izmislila prije 20 minuta. 
Ma, kad se ja sjetim naše tete, znam da dobrom odgajatelju ništa nije nemoguće. Pa niti pronaći bolju opciju od kazne.
Evo, ispričat ću ti samo jednu skicu iz dežurstva.
Moja kćer u jutarnjem dežurstvu provede u vrh glave 10 min. jer je moj posao fakat blizu. Sve dok sama nije poželjela ući ja ju nisam silila.
Slika jutarnjeg dežurstva je šarolika: klinci od godine do četiri. Vječita dreka, strka i frka. I plač malenih. Do dana kad je naša teta bila dežurna. Kucam-tišina.
Otvorim vrata, stolice postavljene u dva reda polukružno, klinci (svih uzrasta) sa zanimanjem prate tetu Maju koja im priča priču. 
Nema balavih noseva, nema čuvanja stada da je na broju.
Samo mali ljudi i njihova teta.

Zdenka, baš mi je žao zbog M. Vjerujem da si imala dobar razlog (za motornu pilu).

----------


## ms. ivy

ančice, u kojoj dobi hlađenje prestaju doživljavati kao kaznu? andrej je definitivno premali za to, on se može hladiti samo u mojoj prisutnosti i uz moju pomoć (vraćam se ovime na snorkino pitanje, jer su edita i andrej vršnjaci).

----------


## Deaedi

Mirni kutak - još jedna od metoda onih roditelja kojima je lakše poslati dijete u kut nego s s njime baviti.

----------


## Nani

> što me podsjetilo.... što mislite, kako bi tete u vrtićima mogle izbjeći timeout? jedna ili dvije tete, dvadesetero djece u jednoj sobi... kako riješiti stvar kad dijete izgubi kontrolu, a da ga se ne kazni?


Kod nas u vrtiću to zovu 'razmišljanje'. Isključe ih iz igre, sjednu za stol i tu 'razmisle' o svojim postupcima uz razgovor teta naravno. Ne postoji kazna, ne postoji kut. Generalno, u našoj grupi je sve pozitivno, nema 'zločeste' djece....ma tete su za 5. 
Isto radimo i doma. Maknemo ga sa mjesta zločina i razgovorom pokušavamo smiriti situaciju i opravdati postupak......

----------


## Ancica

> ančice, u kojoj dobi hlađenje prestaju doživljavati kao kaznu? andrej je definitivno premali za to, on se može hladiti samo u mojoj prisutnosti i uz moju pomoć (vraćam se ovime na snorkino pitanje, jer su edita i andrej vršnjaci).


pa moras se prilagoditi svojem djetetu i situaciji. nema tu dobne granice niti ovakvog ili onakvog tipa djeteta. ovo je stvar finese koju ti moras otkriti u vasoj specificnoj situaciji, karakteru i okruzenju.

----------


## ms. ivy

kužim

----------


## Zdenka2

> Evo, ispričat ću ti samo jednu skicu iz dežurstva.
> Moja kćer u jutarnjem dežurstvu provede u vrh glave 10 min. jer je moj posao fakat blizu. Sve dok sama nije poželjela ući ja ju nisam silila.
> Slika jutarnjeg dežurstva je šarolika: klinci od godine do četiri. Vječita dreka, strka i frka. I plač malenih. Do dana kad je naša teta bila dežurna. Kucam-tišina.
> Otvorim vrata, stolice postavljene u dva reda polukružno, klinci (svih uzrasta) sa zanimanjem prate tetu Maju koja im priča priču. 
> Nema balavih noseva, nema čuvanja stada da je na broju.
> Samo mali ljudi i njihova teta.
> 
> Zdenka, baš mi je žao zbog M. Vjerujem da si imala dobar razlog (za motornu pilu).


Ajoj, moj M. često nastrada. Jako je pametan, a ne zna lagati ni izvući se, nije manipulativan, ima izražen osjećaj za pravdu i nepravdu i taj svoj osjećaj iskazuje riječima, bez obzira na to počinja li nepravdu dijete ili odrasla osoba. Te osobine su ga dovele "na pik" jedne tete, pa se počeo pretvarati u "dežurnog krivca". Ali, srećom, ima mene za mamu, pa sam ja nju stavila na njezino mjesto. Nije da mi ne pada na pamet motorna pila kad čujem takve stvari, ali moj stil je više diplomatski. Imam dobru i kontroliranu jezičinu, pa znam tako finim riječima pritisnuti protivnika uza zid da samo vidiš. Dobila sam reakcije od kompletne uprave vrtića i to vrlo pozitivne. Ali i dalje držim otvorene četvore oči. Neke stvari prepuštam M. da sam rješava, ali ima mnogo toga što dijete ne može samo srediti, čak i ne zapaža. On jednostavno ne bi mogao ući u trag nekim niskim porivima odraslih ljudi i načinima na koji ga oni zlostavljaju. Važno je naučiti dijete da doma priča o svemu što se događalo u vrtiću. Kad on meni priča, ja pospajam stvari, raspitam se kod druge djece, kod teta, psihologa, pedagoga i dođem do istine. Ovo je malo off topic, ali mislim da može biti korisno mamama u odnosu s vrtićem. Jedna stara gospođa koja je radni vijek provela kao inspektor u prosvjeti rekla mi je vrlo jasno: Zaštitite svoje dijete, jer ga nitko drugi neće.

Ovo što kažeš da neke tete mogu - i ja sam se osvjedočila. S drugom tetom, moj M. će biti miran kao bubica, suradljiv, veseo - ona ih zna privući nekoj aktivnosti. Isto je tako s tetom u muzičkoj školi. Ona je tako tiha i mirna da sam se na početku bojala kako će primiriti mog temperamentnog M., ali bojazni nije bilo mjesta - ona njih tako lijepo animira i atmosfera je prekrasna. Ali, ona isto tako dopušta djeci da se iskažu. Za razliku od ranije spomenute, moj M. nju svojom inteligencijom i rječitošću ne frustrira nego joj je drag zbog toga.

----------


## Sanja

Nemamo ni mirni kutak ni timeout.

----------


## AdioMare

Zdenka, nevjerojatno koliko je važno odreagirati na pravi način i odvažiti se na to, uostalom! 
Meni nedostaje određena odmjerenost i emotivna distanca u sličnim situacijama, jer mi jedino dođe da se rasplačem, dam otkaz i odvedem dijete doma zauvijek. Čime znam da ne bih riješila ništa.
Zato se iskreno divim osobama poput tebe.
U pravu si kad kažeš da dijete ne može niti naslutiti finese kojima ga se može zlostavljati. Mislim da ću, unatoč dosadašnjem dobrom iskustvu, i ja malo jače naćuliti uši.
Što se tvog M. tiče, možda će zbog svojih plemenitih osobina u životu biti izložen većem pritisku, ali zato će biti blagoslovljen osjećajem mirne duše i osobnog zadovoljstva.

----------


## Zdenka2

AdioMare, kad sam bila mlađa bila sam utjelovljenje brzopletih i pretjeranih reakcija. Diplomaciji sam se naučila s godinama i to najviše u poslu. A majčinstvo mi je veliki motiv da se razvijam u tom smjeru. Meni nije cilj da ispravim sve krive Drine u tom svijetu niti da se posvađam sa svima nego da na najbolji mogući način pomognem svom djetetu, u danoj situaciju, s danim ljudima i okolnostima. Osim toga, osvjedočila sam se da taj blaži, ali jasni i čvrsti pristup izvlači ono dobro u ljudima. Nisam sklona nagaziti, ali bome niti pustiti da bujica nosi stvari. Suze me u takvoj situaciji ne hvataju, a ljutina me uhvati, ali onda, ako je manja, duboko udahnem deset puta, a ako je veća prespavam, pa onda djelujem. To su naprosto strategije kojima pokušavam naučiti i mog glasnog i pravdoljubivog M. Danas sam razgovarala s drugom, dobrom tetom i ona mi je rekla da njegovi problemi proizlaze iz toga što je izuzetno jaka osoba, ima svoje mišljenje i ne libi ga se reći ni onda kad ono ne paše odrasloj osobi, da je osjetljiv na nepravdu, da istjeruje pravdu... Ja sam rekla da su to osobine na koje pozitivno gledamo kod odraslih ljudi i zovemo ih liderskim osobinama i da samo treba paziti da se M. uči upotrebljavati ih u pozitivnom smjeru.

----------


## brane

> mirni kutak je kazna ako se tako koristi. kod nas je mirni kutak (nekad na stepenicama, nekad u kuhinji, nekad u sobi, nekad na krevetu) mjesto gdje se ides skulirati jer ti je ocito trenutni okolis prestimulativan.


upravo ovako

----------


## apricot

kod nas nema time-outa.
ni sa čije strane! 
viče ona, vičem ja... i nakon minute-dvije dernjave... smirimo se!

----------


## stray_cat

nema time auta

a na temu vrtica i stajanja u kutu, sjecam se kad sam u vrticu vedri dani prisustvovala sceni za vrijeme spavanja kad je teta nemirnog klinca izvukla iz kreveta i skinula mu gace i natjerala ga da digne ruke u zrak i tako stoji pred nama

ispalo je da je klincu mama dosla prerano pa je teta brze bolje uletila malom i posjela ga sebi u krilo ko naj frendica i unak umiljati mu pricala "necemo nista reci mami"

sebastian nece vidit vrtic ni u nizozemskoj, no way. sad si pokusavam nac part time posao i vecernjim satima kad mats dodje s posla jer nema teorije da on bude negdje po 10 sati pogotovo kad vidim kak su nemarni sa djecom

----------


## seni

> kod nas nema time-outa.
> ni sa čije strane! 
> viče ona, vičem ja... i nakon minute-dvije dernjave... smirimo se!


  :Laughing:  

kod nas slicno. s tim da se trudimo da bude  više govori ona, govorim ja, a manje, viče ona, vičem ja. 

niti kutak, niti timeout, vjerojatno zato što meni  to dubinski ne sjedi. 
kad je bila mala i imala "zute minute", onda sam se vodila principom "festhalten" sustava (drzis u čvrstom zagrljaju i pričaš) i to je dobro funkcioniralo.

----------


## snorki

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ančice, u kojoj dobi hlađenje prestaju doživljavati kao kaznu? andrej je definitivno premali za to, on se može hladiti samo u mojoj prisutnosti i uz moju pomoć (vraćam se ovime na snorkino pitanje, jer su edita i andrej vršnjaci).
> 
> 
> pa moras se prilagoditi svojem djetetu i situaciji. nema tu dobne granice niti ovakvog ili onakvog tipa djeteta. ovo je stvar finese koju ti moras otkriti u vasoj specificnoj situaciji, karakteru i okruzenju.


Hajvice, ono sto kod Edi definitivno ne pali, jeste da je uvedem u sobu, ostavim da razmislja i razulim preko vrata. Njoj to gore pada nego chosak. Imam osjecaj da je njoj gore ponizenje kada je odvojimo od nas, nego da stoji u tom chosku uz nase prisustvo. Iz tog razloga mi je chosak prihvatljiviji. Tu se smiri. Stoji, minut, dva, tri i gotova prica. Pokusala sam ja i sa sobom, ali je bilo urlikanje. :/

----------


## ms. ivy

pa, meni to još uvijek izgleda kao kazna.... a očito i njoj.  :Sad:

----------


## Ancica

pa jel ponizenje ili je ljutnja sto ne moze imati ono do cega joj je stalo - tvoje drustvo?

to ti moras sama procijeniti.

kod mene, ako je ovo drugo, onda je to tocno poruka koju joj/njemu zeli poslati - tvoje ponasanje nosi cijenu - ako zelis biti u mom drustvu, onda tvoje ponasanje mora biti (meni) prihvatljivo.

----------


## snorki

> pa jel ponizenje ili je ljutnja sto ne moze imati ono do cega joj je stalo - tvoje drustvo?
> 
> to ti moras sama procijeniti.
> 
> kod mene, ako je ovo drugo, onda je to tocno poruka koju joj/njemu zeli poslati - tvoje ponasanje nosi cijenu - ako zelis biti u mom drustvu, onda tvoje ponasanje mora biti (meni) prihvatljivo.


ona bukvalno vristi ako je posaljem u drugu osbu. U chosku je mirna i sabere se brzo...
Hajvice, pa sta da radim... Pricam i pricam i pricam... i ako po 100-i put napravi istu budalastinu.... Pa necu ni da bude razmazeno deriste...
 :Sad:

----------


## cekana

Mi smo išli u "ćošak" i meni je to bilo koma... jer je trajalo i trajalo... ali sam zaista razmislila o svom ponašanju za vrijeme tog stajanja u kutu.
Ja sam koristila za svoju djecu "mirnu stolicu" ali to traje minutu-dvije... mislim da im je potrebno da se malo skuliraju, ali obavezno dođem, zagrlim, i nakon tih minutu-dvije se lijepo ispričamo zašto i kako. Dok je dijete histerično nema šanse za razgovor, a da ga ja držim u krilu dok on šizi, mislim da je to veći teror nego da ga pošaljem u sobu... Nikad im to nije bilo koma (nisam primijetila da se zbog toga jadno osjećaju)

Iskreno takvih situacija je bilo do sada samo tri ili četiri - eto, dobra dječica moja (geni, valjda   :Grin:  )

----------


## snorki

> Mi smo išli u "ćošak" i meni je to bilo koma... jer je trajalo i trajalo... ali sam zaista razmislila o svom ponašanju za vrijeme tog stajanja u kutu.
> Ja sam koristila za svoju djecu "mirnu stolicu" ali to traje minutu-dvije... mislim da im je potrebno da se malo skuliraju, ali obavezno dođem, zagrlim, i nakon tih minutu-dvije se lijepo ispričamo zašto i kako. Dok je dijete histerično nema šanse za razgovor, a da ga ja držim u krilu dok on šizi, mislim da je to veći teror nego da ga pošaljem u sobu... Nikad im to nije bilo koma (nisam primijetila da se zbog toga jadno osjećaju)
> 
> Iskreno takvih situacija je bilo do sada samo tri ili četiri - eto, dobra dječica moja (geni, valjda   )


cekana, ovisi o djetetu. Edita ne trpi da je odvojena (ako smo mi u kuci). Imam osjecaj da se tada osjeca napustenom, a to mi je teza kazna nego chosak tj. mirni kutak. Ali, to je kod Edite, sto ne znaci da ce biti i kod Samija (dobro, on je jos premali, tako da njega ne ubacujem u ovu pricu), ili kod nekog drugog djeteta. Hocu da kazem, da je bitno otkriti caku kako "kaznit" dijete, a da to "kaznjavanje" nema psihicke posljedice kod nje.
Sve ovo pisem, jer sam nedavno cula od mnogih da im je taj chosak bio gora kazna (osjecali su se ponizenim), nego poneke batine koje su dobijali od roditelja. Iz tog razloga sam i postavila ovu temu.
Naravno, pregrono mi je slanje djeteta u chosak ako vec ima neko drugo dijete u kuci, slanje u chosak u vrticima, ili nedaj ti Boze magarecije klupe u skolama   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Arwen

kod nas ne pali kut/kantun počne se derati i plakati i vikati
mama tebe hoču i onda ga zagrlim i odnesem u njegovu sobu i tako
sjedimo zagrljeni dok se ne smiri da možemo pričati
ima dana kad se osječam kao totalno promašeni roditelj ali ima i dobrih
trudim se ne vikati iako mi ne uspije uvijek i ne tuči ga(po guzi drugačije nikad ni nisam) i mogu reći da mi uspjeva pa več više od godine

u vrtiću imaju kao vrijeme za razmišljanje,znači kad nešto naprave teta ih
pošalje da sjednu sa strane i razmisle o tome šta su uradili i to traje najviše 5min
moj ima problema sa kuharicom ali za ručak ih se nesmije poslati da razmišljaju nego ih premjeste za drugi stol
i tako kaže meni moje dijete mama ja san ti opet na isto misto  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cekana

> cekana, ovisi o djetetu.


Potpisujem, 100%

A ovo za batine... hm... čula sam djecu koja su vikala kad su ih tukli "baš me niš ne boli i beeeeeeeelj"  :shock: za tu djecu je sigurno bilo poniženje i kazna poslati ih u kut... Joj... kama mi je sad kad sam ovo napisala   :Crying or Very sad:  

Kako roditelji "liječe" na djeci svoju nemoć i frustracije, uh... a znam da sam i sama ponekad takva   :Sad:

----------


## snorki

> snorki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> cekana, ovisi o djetetu.
> 
> 
> Potpisujem, 100%
> 
> ...


Nesavrseni smo... ali, barem se trudimo  :Wink:

----------


## Adrijana66

Ja se recimo, nikad nisam susrela s tom metodom osim na starim filmovima u učionicama pa mi je to nekako i izgledalo kao zastarjela metoda!
Meni to izgleda kao kontrola dječjim osjećajima... idi da se smiriš! a kada to dijete to iskusi u okolini gdje nema roditelja? onda ga nitko neće poslat da se smiri! zar nije prirodnije da sam nauči kontrolirati osjećaje!
I mislim da je bijes ponekad produktivan, jer iz njega možemo saznati neke stvari koje ne možemo iščitati kada je dijete spremno reći: oprosti!
Naravno, obje je ok! 
To su osjećaji koje svi osjećamo i prirodno ih je osjećati! 
ne znam, možda se varam, ali to mi je prvi utisak! možda promijenim mišljenje!
A da ovisi o djetetu, 100% točno!

----------


## anek

> mirni kutak - mjesto gdje se ides skulirati jer ti je ocito trenutni okolis prestimulativan.


kužim, ali kad vid šizne ne bi ga ni superman odvukao u neki  kutak u koji bi ja željela da se on tad ode ohladiti, ma nema šanse; 
a ne mogu ga tad niti fizički odvući jer mi se u tim trenucima čini jači od mene   :Rolling Eyes:  

ja ga znam ostaviti tamo gdje je - da se malo ohladi, pa da dođe k nama kad se skulira; znači ne vodim ga u nikakav poseban kutak - već ga malo ostavim samog sa sobom. i to zna funkcionirati; on se smiri i dođe za nama; kaže da se npr. "odljutio" i sl.

----------


## anek

> I mislim da je bijes ponekad produktivan, jer iz njega možemo saznati neke stvari koje ne možemo iščitati kada je dijete spremno reći: oprosti!To su osjećaji koje svi osjećamo i prirodno ih je osjećati! A da ovisi o djetetu, 100% točno!


slažem se s tobom; ali i odraslima odgovara ponekad nekakav nazovimo to "trenutak mira" za sebe i svoju silinu emocija; ne vidim ništa negativno u tome  - naravno ne pišem uopće u kontekstu nekakve kazne za dijete.
i to kod nas nije nikakvo pravilo, već ovisi od situacije do situacije; nema univerzalnog pravila rješavanja.

----------


## Zorana

I meni, tj. za moju djecu mi se cini bolje da se ih ostavim gdje jesu i kazem da, kad budu htjeli, da dodju opet do mene. A ja npr. sjednem na kauc ili pocnem nesto drugo raditi. Cini mi se da puno vecu dramu dobijem udaljavanjem djeteta. Valjda bas zato sto onda moram ukljuciti i fizicku silu pa uzeti dijete i odnijeti ga. Ovako je lakse, udaljim se ja. Jer ja sam ta koja ne moze vise izdrzati.  :Grin:

----------


## anek

> I meni, tj. za moju djecu mi se cini bolje da se ih ostavim gdje jesu i kazem da, kad budu htjeli, da dodju opet do mene. A ja npr. sjednem na kauc ili pocnem nesto drugo raditi. Cini mi se da puno vecu dramu dobijem udaljavanjem djeteta. Valjda bas zato sto onda moram ukljuciti i fizicku silu pa uzeti dijete i odnijeti ga. Ovako je lakse, udaljim se ja. Jer ja sam ta koja ne moze vise izdrzati.


upravo tako. 
a oni tada ako žele mogu vrištati, bjesniti i izražavati sve te silne emocije /naravno da je to o.k./, pa "kad ih prođe" i smire se, dođu ispuhani, umireni.

----------


## Adrijana66

> slažem se s tobom; ali i odraslima odgovara ponekad nekakav nazovimo to "trenutak mira" za sebe i svoju silinu emocija


Kako smo mi ljudi različiti! Meni recimo ne odgovara time-out, ja želim taj trenutak reći sve što mi je na duši, pa makar i požalila... a kad se smirim, možda kad prespavam, sljedeći dan i ako sam u krivu, reći ću: oprosti! 
Ali za mene bi time-out bio samo odlaganje problema! I grizla bi se zašto nisam rekla a htjela sam...   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ali ja sam ti baš dobroćudna, nikada ne prelazim granice i ne vrijeđam! 
Što ne znači da će možda moje dijete biti takvo! možda ću baš na njoj trebati to razumijeti i slati je da se skulira! 
Očito ovisi...

----------


## maria71

Za Marka ne vrijedi time out

samo razgovor i analiza

----------


## Zorana

Ja stvarno rijetko uradim to da se udaljim i kazem djetetu da dodje do mene kad se ispuse. I nije da su to problemi koje ostavljam za kasnije. Ali, jednostavno ne vidim kako bi mogli rijesiti problem dok dijete vristi, place i odbija svaku komunikaciju. Kad se stanje malo smiri, razgovaramo.
Osim toga, nekad mi se stvarno ucini da je bolje skloniti se jer nekad situacija bude takva da mi se stvarno ucini da cu "puknuti" i reci nesto sto cu kasnije pozaliti. Zato, prije nego sto uletim u black out, sklonim se.  :Rolling Eyes:  A nije da nekad ne puknem i ne izderem se...pa se kasnije izvinjavam...

I jos nesto.....jednom ili dvaput sam poslala stariju kcer u sobu. I ova mladja je tako grozno reagirala na to sto sam uradila, mislim da se derala i plakala pet puta gore od ove starije. Pa mi je i to bio jedan od razloga zasto sam odlucila prestati izdvajati djecu. Jer mi se cini da se onda sva djeca osjecaju kaznjeno, ne samo ono koje ode u time out.

----------


## Zorana

Partizanko, zar ne pravis kolace?  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

ne, mm peče

----------


## Linda

Meni slanje u kut, sobu, stepenice... što li već, djeluje jako ponižavajuće po dijete i nisam nikad pribjegla takvom kažnjavanju. 
Kad šizi, pokušam joj nekako odvući pažnju da zaboravi oko čega uopće tolika dreka- najčešće to provodim okretanjem na šalu. Npr. kad se baca na pod i šizi jer se neće penjati po stepenicama do stana, ja počnem zapomagati "Jadna ja, mene nitko neće nositi!!! Buuu.. pomozite, ljudi! Otpast će mi noge..." Njoj to bude smiješno, pa tako s noge na nogu i uz smijeh ipak dođe sama. Nakon što je par puta protestirala, sad već unaprijed počne s mojom forom "Jadna ja!!!" i odvaljuje se od smijeha i nije joj na kraj pameti tražiti da je nosim.
Uglavnom, gotovo svaki ispad riješimo nekakvom šalom. Ako zaista prijeđe granicu moje tolerancije (koja je dosta velika), ignoriram je i kažem da je to ružno ponašanje i da mi se javi kad bude opet ona stara Megica. 
Jedino nisam baš ponosna na sebe što u situacijama kad se pravi da me ne čuje, često povisim glas. Nakon što tri puta lijepo zamolim npr. da dođe oprati ruke, četvrti put se već osjeti strogost u glasu, petu put i ljutnja, a šesti put, bogme, zavičem poštenski. I onda ona meni: "Pa, kaj se dereš?"
Sad mene zanima kako vi reagirate na to "pravljenje gluhim"?

----------


## anchie76

> Jedino nisam baš ponosna na sebe što u situacijama kad se pravi da me ne čuje, često povisim glas. Nakon što tri puta lijepo zamolim npr. da dođe oprati ruke, četvrti put se već osjeti strogost u glasu, petu put i ljutnja, a šesti put, bogme, zavičem poštenski. I onda ona meni: "Pa, kaj se dereš?"
> Sad mene zanima kako vi reagirate na to "pravljenje gluhim"?


Probaj u tim situacijama spustiti se na njen nivo, obavezno uspostaviti kontakt ocima i jasno reci sto zelis - ne vikanjem, ali dovoljno ozbiljnim glasom.  Isto tako probaj ne koristiti naredbe "idi oprati ruke", nego "zelim da sad operes ruke da mozemo ici jesti/igrati se/itd."  Vece su sanse za slusanjem ak je ta recenica izrecenao kao nesto sto TI zelis da bude ispunjeno a ne neka opcenita naredba.

----------


## Linda

Ma, ja se zaista nikad ne obraćam s izravnom naredbom. To najčešće zvuči ovako: "Hajde, patuljčići, oprati ručice!", aludiram na Snjeguljicu iz crtića koja šalje patuljke prati ruke. Onda opet "Patuljčići, jeste li me čuli? Ručak se hladi. Poslije idemo van!" Onda opet: "Megice, hajde oprati ruke, čekaju nas djeca u parku. " Pa četvrti ..."Megi, mama ozbiljno misli. Hajde oprati ručice".... i tako par puta, ali svaki put s malo ozbiljnijim tonom, dok na kraju ne puknem i viknem "Megi, operi ruke, kad ti kažem!" E, tad se isti tren pokajem, jer sam zaurlala, ali tad me posluša.

Uvijek, ali uvijek se spuštam na njezin nivo i osmislim cijelu igru oko nečega što znam da neće odmah poslušati, ali puno puta ne upali, nego me jednostavno ignorira, uglavnom ako radi nešto što je zanima. Imam dojam da upravo zato što se toliko trudim, na kraju moje strpljenje ode k vragu. Ljuti me to. Hoću reći ljuta sam na samu sebe kad se ne uspijem iskontrolirati.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## džez

nisam jučer vidjela ovaj topic, ali sam dobrano razmišljala o ovoj temi jer me u vrtiću dočekao tužan prizor: na klupici (kazneničkoj) u garderobi ispred Laurine sobe sjedio je dječak sam samcat. bio je u kazni, koju međusobno nazivaju "razmišljanje"... gledao je u pod i vrpoljio se... za stolićem teta s drugim dječakom i njegovim ocem, razgovarali su o dječakovom "neprimjerenom" ponašanju... ja sam ušla u sobu po Lauru, izašla u garderobu i dok se ona obuvala, meni je bilo užasno neugodno... nisam mogla ne čuti o čemu razgovaraju, i najradije bih se bila umiješala i izmijenila tijek razgovora, jer mi se taj njihov nije činio produktivnim... pa da se ne izletim, obratila sam se dječaku na klupici, pitavši ga kako je i zašto je u kazni... od njegovog pogleda doslovno sam se sledila... gledao me bistrim pogledom, lica potpuno bezizražajnog, bez ijednog treptaja, šutke... ja sam ga nekoliko trenutaka gledala u oči i očekivala da će progovoriti... tajac... imala sam potrebu nešto reći, pitati, ali ostala sam bez teksta... nikad neću zaboraviti taj njegov pogled. takvo nešto u životu nisam doživjela od djeteta... ne znam ni kako bih sve to protumačila, ali od kažnjavanja takvog tipa prolaze me žmarci... ne znati o čemu dijete razmišlja i kakve posljedice takva kazna ostavlja po njegov emocionalni razvoj... i još k tome ustrajati na takvoj odgojnoj metodi...  :/ 

strašno   :Sad:  

i ja i Laura smo u određenim situacijama živčenjače i lajone... sukobljavamo se svakodnevno oko sitnica (na svu sreću, nikad se ne radi o ozbiljnim "prijestupima"), ali dajem sve od sebe da u kriznim situacijama izađem iz svoje kože i sagledam situaciju objektivno i pravedno. u skladu s tim, nastojim stati na loptu, smiriti doživljaj i preusmjeriti razgovor u neke mirnije vode... najčešće je njen odgovor "nemojmo pričati o tome" (ako osjeća krivnju), ali tada ja upravo inzistiram na razgovoru jer time-out u toj dobi ne smatram ispravnim pristupom... pokušala sam u nekoliko navrata i primijetila da se koristi potiskivanjem kao obrambenih mehanizmom pa mi se s vremenske distance svaki razgovor čini zbunjujućim po nju... zato nastojim svaki nesporazum razgovorom izgladiti ODMAH, a po mogućnosti lekciju i adekvatno oprimjeriti.

----------


## mama courage

linda

vidis, mi smo istu scenu s pranjem ruchica imali danas. bila je na wc-u, pa se zna, da se nakon wc-a peru ruke, nije htjela. stajala je tvrodglavo pored lavaboa i vikala "necu" (odjednom joj tako doslo), pokusala sam dva puta lijepim ju zamolit (ne moze se nazvati naredbom, al nije ni igra. nego ozbiljna molba), mm je stajao cak pored nje i htio joj je na silu brzo oprati ruke (pa da stvar bude gotova), ja sam ga preduhitrila, uzela ju za rukicu i odvela u sobu i ostavila samu. derala se. udjem u sobu, ona se dere (al u isto vrijeme i skache po krevetu i gleda kroz prozor, toliko o tome koliko je to nju sve "pogodilo"). kad me vidjela, usutila je. pitam ju hoce li oprati ruke, pa da se ide igrati. veli da hoce. zagrlimo se, poljubimo. ja njoj, eto, umjesto sto gubis ovdje vrijeme, mogla si to odmah uciniti i odavno se vec igrati. odgovori mi ona nesto potvrdno. 

ne trazim previse od nje, al kad nesto zelim da uradi (ili da prestane raditi) nema sto puta ponavljanja i moljakanja i objasnjavanja s moje strane (posebice za neke stvari za koje se DOBRO ZNA da se moraju uraditi), dva puta je mogu zamolit (naravno nastojeci uzeti u obzir i njene zelje, recimo necu ju u po igre prekinuti il cu saslusati sto mi veli), treci put slijedi odlazak u sobu. otkako smo uveli ovu metodu, sve je gotovo za manje od minute, a ja ni glas ne povisim, nit ona suzu pusti.

----------


## Dijana

Nisam nikad ni pokušavala  te metode tipa, dva put ponovim, treći put reagiram (ide u svoju sobu, mirni kutak i sl.)
Prvo, preokrutno mi je to. Drugo, sigurna sam da kod nas to uopće ne bi imalo učinka. Na kraju mislim da uopće ne bi oprala ruke, samo bi šizila.
Ono što kod nas pali, je motivacija da nešto napravi kroz igru. Je, da i sam treba biti motiviran za uvijek nešto "izvoditi", ali se isplati.
Npr. pranje zuba nam nije dobro išlo. Nekad hoće, nekad neće. Ma kako ja njoj ozbiljnim tonom rekla da se zubi moraju prati, nekad jednostavno ne bi htjela.
Pa onda glumim primjerice da sam ja mali miš koji će velikom strašnom vuku oprati zube da ostanu zdravi i jaki (nešto joj je došlo da stalno glumi da je vuk, ali onaj "dobji  :Laughing:  ), ili joj četkica priča kako čeka malu djevojčicu da joj opere zubiće da budu zdravi i lijepi.
Tak, majmuniram se uglavnom   :Grin: . Uživamo i ja i ona, a "nevoljke" poslove ipak obavimo.

----------


## Linda

Dijana, baš tako i mi.
A što se tiče pranja zubi, mi izvodimo nešto u stilu "Superheroji napadaju zle bakterije!!! Bježite van, zločestoće jedne!!!" Njoj je to ultrasmiješno i jedini način da bez protesta obavi nešto što baš ne voli. To iziskuje dosta energije i volje, pa mi je zato ponekad teško kontrolirati se kad niti to ne upali, iako su to zaista rijetki slučajevi.
Tjeranje u sobu mi nikako nije drago, a kut mi je zaista ponižavajući. 
Da se razumijemo, nije mi niti drago kad viknem na svoje dijete, ali to zaista djeluje trenutno i nakon toga joj objasnim da mi je žao što sam povikala, ali da se to ne bi dogodilo da me je ranije poslušala.

----------


## tridesetri

premda sam bila uvjerena da se necu koristiti time outom, imam nesto sto je slicno, a to je da je posaljem u sobu. medjutim to nije kao da ona sad tamo mora stajati u kutu, nego dok ja npr. pocistim nesto sto je isprolijevala, smirim se, i onda joj na miru objasnim sto je napravila i da se to ne smije itd.itd. dakle to je vise time out za mene da se ne pocnem derati na nju.
moram priznati da kad je dosla nova beba, par puta sam totalno izgubila kontrolu, prije mi se to gotovo nikad nije dogadjalo. ali nekako sam se sad opet sredila...do slijedece krize  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> a to je da je posaljem u sobu. medjutim to nije kao da ona sad tamo mora stajati u kutu
> ...
> dakle to je vise time out za mene da se ne pocnem derati na nju.


tocno tako. ni ja nisam vjerovala da cu se koristiti metodom koju upotrebljavam (koja mozda - priznajem - rigoroznije zvuci nego sto izgleda), niti da cu ikad pomisliti, a kamo li javno izreci, da smatram da manje priche (objasnjavanja i sl), a vishe dosljednosti (izrecene u kratkim recenicama) je bolje i za nju i za mene. kad je vrijeme za igru, igramo se, budalesemo, kad je vrijeme prati zube, ruke, piskiti, ici leci, spremati se (za van i sl) - onda se to radi, naravno prilagodjeno ipak njenom sporijem tempu (i naravno ne smrtno ozbiljno, nego veselo).

ponavljam da na ovaj zakljucak nikad ne bih dosla, a kamo li ga izrekla, da nisam i sama majka. da i nisam na tako losem putu u svojim razmisljanjima potvrdio mi je tekst na zidu vrtica kojeg zxuja posjecuje. gdje pise da roditelji precesto boluju od prodiko-blebetitisa.   :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

> gdje pise da roditelji precesto boluju od prodiko-blebetitisa.


Upravo tako. Uhvatim se da sam sama sebi naporna..a kako li sam tek djetetu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

I ja sebe uhvatim u logoreji i onda se sjetim sebe kako su mi mamine riječi na jedno uho ulazile na drugo izlazile. Manje je više, definitivno. 

Ja ne volim "mirni kutak" kaznu. To sam primjenjivala samo nekoliko puta i to kad je on imao tantrume - da smirim njega, ne sebe. Mislim da se te kazne puno previše "naužije" u vrtiću, a da ja doma mogu imati više strpljenja i druge metode. Jučer sam ga kaznila nakon što je tri puta učinio nešto za što smo zajednički ustanovili da je loše prvenstveno za njega - kaznila sam ga da poslijepodne ne smije gledati nijedan crtić, s tim da u 19.00, u sklopu priprema za spavanje smije pogledati jedan. On je potpuno mirno to prihvatio, jer je znao da je kazna zaslužena. Ja sam kazno tako formulirala kao što jesam da bi on čitavo popodne mislio kad će doći 19.00 i pri tome mislio i na ono zbog čega je u kazni, da se to više ne bi ponavljalo. Cijelo popodne je bio izuzetno dobar, nimalo ljut, igrali smo se, škakljali smijali, u 19.00 je pogledao jedan crtić. E sad, moram vidjeti hoće li to dati učinka na ono o čemu se radilo.

----------


## Mimek

> što me podsjetilo.... što mislite, kako bi tete u vrtićima mogle izbjeći timeout? jedna ili dvije tete, dvadesetero djece u jednoj sobi... kako riješiti stvar kad dijete izgubi kontrolu, a da ga se ne kazni?


Kod nas u vrtiću za kaznu mora složiti neke puzzle ili nešto slično napraviti

----------


## džez

sinoć smo imale scenu   :Sad:  

dreknula sam na nju na jako ružan način   :Embarassed:  , nakon što je učinila nešto o čemu smo već 100000000000 puta razgovarale (uletavanje usred razgovora i zapovjedni ton: "ajme meni!!!! gledajte me!!!!"). 
naravno da sam istog trena požalila, ali šteta je učinjena, pa sam se pokušala iskupiti na način da sam joj se smirenim glasom obratila, ispričala na preburnoj reakciji i zamolila ju da dovrši započeto (svjesna toga da je dječja potreba za pažnjom jača od socijalno poželjnih obrazaca ponašanja).... 
šokirala me njena reakcija: sjela je na kauč, spustila ruke u krilo i rekla "pričekat ću da se smiriš"  :shock: ne sjećam se da je ikad prije takvo što od ikoga čula...
rekla sam da sam smirena i da mi je jako žao zbog načina na koji sam reagirala, ali samo je ponovila: "ne, ne, u redu je, zbilja... pričekat ću da se smiriš"

nakon par minuta najavila je: "evo sad bih vam pokazala..." otplesala je svoju koreografiju, svi smo pljeskali i scena je "zaboravljena", ali...

kad sam se nakon cca. pola sata još jednom ispričala i htjela popričati s njom o svemu, ona je već mislima i djelima bila u sasvim nekom drugom svijetu i moje riječi nisu dopirale do nje  :/ 

što li moje dijete misli o meni?

----------


## Zdenka2

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što me podsjetilo.... što mislite, kako bi tete u vrtićima mogle izbjeći timeout? jedna ili dvije tete, dvadesetero djece u jednoj sobi... kako riješiti stvar kad dijete izgubi kontrolu, a da ga se ne kazni?
> 
> 
> Kod nas u vrtiću za kaznu mora složiti neke puzzle ili nešto slično napraviti


Ne kažnjavaju ih oni mirnim kutkom samo kad izgube kontrolu nego za svaku sitnicu.

----------


## ms. ivy

e baš znaš što ćeš napisati mami čije dijete za desetak dana kreće u vrtić   :Razz:

----------


## Dijana

> Mimek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovo mi je identično sa stajanjem u kutu u osnovnoj školi, što se prakticiralo dok sam je ja još pohađala.
Poniženje najgore vrste.
Mislim da u našem vrtiću toga nema (ili nema u ovoj mlađoj grupi). Teško bi mi bilo da saznam da mi je dijete bilo u tom "mirnom kutu".
Ne znam šta tako grozno djeca mogu napraviti da to "zasluže"?

----------


## Zdenka2

> e baš znaš što ćeš napisati mami čije dijete za desetak dana kreće u vrtić


Nisam te htjela plašiti. To ovisi o teti. Moj M. je imao tete koje to nisu nikada radile, ali i one koje su stalno tome pribjegavale. Povod je bilo kakav nemir kod djeteta, a razlog taj što se dotičnoj teti ne da raditi ili smatra da djecu treba silom "staviti u red".

----------


## ms. ivy

ma znam   :Kiss:  

ali strašno mi je čuti a uopće ima teta koje se ne mogu nositi s djecom koja odskaču od prototipa poslušnog vrtićarca.

----------


## Zdenka2

Joj, da vidiš samo kakvih ima. Znaju biti tako bezobrazne prema djeci, tipa: Mene nije briga što ti želiš/misliš/hoćeš, a kad dijete na bilo koji način uzvrati onda ga kažnjavaju. Moj M. je doma naučen na to da mi jesmo autoriteti, ali si zbog toga ne uzimamo pravo da ga vrijeđamo, pa onda reagira i na bezobraštinu u vrtiću. I onda nije ni čudo da je "na piku". Ali, ima mamu koja ga zna zaštititi. Tako bude i tvoj imao tebe, za slučaj potrebe, a još bolje ako mu teta bude dobra, pa neće ni trebati intervencije.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> sinoć smo imale scenu   
> 
> dreknula sam na nju na jako ružan način   , nakon što je učinila nešto o čemu smo već 100000000000 puta razgovarale (uletavanje usred razgovora i zapovjedni ton: "ajme meni!!!! gledajte me!!!!"). 
> naravno da sam istog trena požalila, ali šteta je učinjena, pa sam se pokušala iskupiti na način da sam joj se smirenim glasom obratila, ispričala na preburnoj reakciji i zamolila ju da dovrši započeto (svjesna toga da je dječja potreba za pažnjom jača od socijalno poželjnih obrazaca ponašanja).... 
> šokirala me njena reakcija: sjela je na kauč, spustila ruke u krilo i rekla "pričekat ću da se smiriš"  :shock: ne sjećam se da je ikad prije takvo što od ikoga čula...
> rekla sam da sam smirena i da mi je jako žao zbog načina na koji sam reagirala, ali samo je ponovila: "ne, ne, u redu je, zbilja... pričekat ću da se smiriš"
> 
> nakon par minuta najavila je: "evo sad bih vam pokazala..." otplesala je svoju koreografiju, svi smo pljeskali i scena je "zaboravljena", ali...
> 
> ...


mislim da ne misli ništa loše, ona je vjerojatno nakon svoje koreografije, već zaboravila na dotičnu scenu, dok se ti, normalno i dalje grizeš.
Al njena je reakcija i postupak svjetski!!! Ja bih bila jaaako ponosna na nju!

----------


## Mimek

> Mimek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


Jadna djeca. Grozim te takvih isfrustiranih teta, ali mislim da su u manjini (tješim se).
Kad je Miha bio mali došla sam u vrtić i onako usput primijetila kako nema puno djece, a ona će meni: Šta bi vi vama je i vaše jedno previše,a šta mislite kako je meni s njih 10 !
Srećom bila je to teta na zamjeni.

----------


## vikiikatja

Suptilno sam ispipala situaciju u K vrticu...je l' netko spominjao neku motornu p... Ubit ću se.
Pitam ja nju: K., je l'ima kod vas ona fora da morate sjediti u kazni ili nešto sl.
Kaže ona:"ima, ima, kako ne." Ja ju pitam: Pa je li i ti ponekad sjediš tamo? " Da, neki puta puno, neki puta malo" (Grr. Tu se već počinjem pjeniti.) "A zbog čega sjedite tamo?" Kaže ona:"Ako beremo tratinčice(
 :shock: ), ako se posvađamo s prijateljima..."

I sta sad ja da radim?
Sutra moram ići razgovarati..ali, dajte neki prijedlog, što da predložim kao alternativu?
Ja totalno nisam za ova sjedenja sastrane, time-outove i kako god da se zove, pogotovo ne u vrtiću !!! Baš mi je to ružno. Mislim, negdje u meni progovara onaj neki glas da ih ipako moraju srediti ako podivljaju, ali tu nikako ne mogu biti objektivna, želim reći, NE ŽELIM da moje dijete bude sređivano na ovakav način.
Ali što da im predložim?

----------


## mama courage

> svi smo pljeskali i scena je "zaboravljena", ali... 
> 
> kad sam se nakon cca. pola sata još jednom ispričala i htjela popričati s njom o svemu, ona je već mislima i djelima bila u sasvim nekom drugom svijetu i moje riječi nisu dopirale do nje  
> 
> što li moje dijete misli o meni?


ne razumijem, sto ti mislis da tvoje dijete misli o tebi ?



iskreno receno, isprepadana ovim grozomornim pricama o tetama, i ja sam danas suptilno pitala tetu jel kod njih postoji "kazna". i reche mi teta (radi se o vrtickoj djeci od 3 godine, nota bene) da oni ne upotrebljavaju tu rijech, niti nekog stavljaju u time-out, kut, ALI dijete koje nece poslusati, koje bjesni, udara drugo dijete i sl. oni ga IZDVOJE od druge djece i zamole ga da se malo smiri (il ga okupiraju necim drugim). al to sve traje nekoliko sekundi i onda se svi opet igraju. i dok smo nas dvije tako pricale, ona je dva puta opominjala jednog malog da olovkom ne udara, ne ozlijedjuje drugo dijete. 

elem, za sada mogu zivjeti s tim da ce moje dijete, u slucaju da napravi nesto slicno gore navedenom na ovaj nachin biti _izdvojeno_ iz grupe. radije to nego da drugome iskopa oko.

i da, cijela ova prica me podsjetila na nash proslogodisnji pocetak time-outa na stolici. doslovno 3. put kad sam joj u zivotu zaprijetila stolicom (prvi put je sjedila, drugi put je odlucila poslusati), pitajuci ju:"hoces li se smiriti il hoces na stolicu ?" (bacala se po podu i histerizirala), rekla je:"hocu".. :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  . otisla je sama do sobe, uzela stolicu, sjela na nju, izvristala se. umirila se. pitam ju:jel sad dosta? veli ona je. kazem joj: okej onda. ustade, vrati stolicu na svoje mjesto i nastavila se igrati.  :? odustala sam od stolice.

----------


## ronin

Kod nas se u vrtiću prakticira baš to:"mirna stolica";a kod kuće imamo mirni kut.Nikad ne vičem,stvarno sam poradila na tome,djetetu "odbrojavanjem" 1,2 dajem šanse da prestane činiti ono što je po našim kriterijima nepoželjno ponašanje.Stvarno  najčešće prestane na 2,a ako dođemo na 3 ide u kut.
Tamo stoji četiri-pet minuta i onda razgovaramo o tome zašto je do odlaska u kut došlo i isprika.
Taj način stvarno odlično funkcionira(barem kod nas).

----------


## mara

> kod nas nema time-outa. 
> ni sa čije strane! 
> viče ona, vičem ja... i nakon minute-dvije dernjave... smirimo se!


  :Laughing:  
Tak i kod nas, makar je Irma puno bolja deračica od mene.
A ja nakon dernjave udahnem i ko' zrela osoba sredim stvar.

----------


## jassi

op eto ja opet nemocna.naime toncek sada ime dve god i jako je svojeglav.ne samo to cendra i urla za sve kaj mu ne pase,kada mu ne dozvolim npr penjanje na polucu da sve ne zvizne na njega ili furanje vrata ormara gdje bi stradali prsti ili se nece premotati pa se baca i onda se obvezno svom snagom mlati po glavu rukama i vristi----ja umirem.a da ne kazem kada nece van iz kindaca ili kuci od gostiju kakvo je to urlanje udaranje bacanje i sve kaj ne mogu ni reci.danas ujutro kad je vidio snijeg nakon sto sam mu ga pokazala nije htio uc u auto,kad sam ga stavila u sjedalicu da ocistim auto se bacao i histericno plakao i vristao i svasta,ja sam bila na rubu onesvijescivanja i onda u voznji pokusaji bacanja iz stolice i sl.da kuci ga probam staviti na fotelju da odsjedi ali nist od toga.shvatila sam da sam grozna jer samo urlam ko sotona i ljuta sam sama na sebe ali vise si ne mogu pomoci,preumorna sam usajem oko pola sest lijezem iza ponoci,on se budi nocu,ne stizem osnovno-nabava,depilacija da ne pricam o kavi ili frizeru.nisam izasla dve godine van.nikad nigdje nisam bez njega i sad sam vec luda-dal sam grozna???odem do mame dva do tri puta tjedno na sat ili dva ali ona nikad nije sama s njim jer ga ne moze premotati ili podignuti u hranilicu...da ne objasnjavam,moj buraz  povremeno proseta s njim-to je jedan do tri puta mjesecno a ja onda jurim u ducan ili kuham ili sl.moj tata ne zivi u zgb,bivsi zivi van hr,njegovi nikad nisu bili sami s njim ,ja ga ne bi ostavila samog tamo.da ne objasnjavam a i u centru su a ja u n.zgb.
uglavnom mislim da sve krivo radim.da nisam uspijela u odgoju ,da grijesim puno,zeljela bi ne urlati ali jednostavno nakon konstantnog inacenja ili kada stalno radi ono sto mu objasnom da nije ok a on me gleda pa opet.nakon sto mo visi na nozii-ja puknem i zaurlam.priznam da ga nekad kresnem po peleni i onda mi je uzasno i ja se rasplacem ko ljuta godina jer nisam imala kontrolu a tijelo i um i dusa su mi van funkcije.
nemam lovu za cuvalicu ,a moj afrendica koja je teta u vrticu mi je rekla da taj mirni  kutak nikako :shock:  jer da je to za djecu bez kontrole,a ne za njega,da je on dvogodisnjak i da bi trebala se organizirati trako da se posvetim bar jednom tjedno po sat dva sebi pa bi bilo ok. ne znam bas a i nemoguce je.sada cete sevi reci nije-e ja znam samo kako zivim,kakvku i od koga pomoc mogu dobiti  ili ne i koje su moje mogucnosti.
ne odobravam svoje vristanje i urlanje niti sto nekad dobije po peleni,ne odobravam sto ne pustam lonac a on me drzi za nogu-ali ja moram skuhati navecer za sutra jer se nece samo. i onda kada prije spavanje pol sata sjedimi zagrljeni i citamo meni se kida dusa jer sama sebe ocu odalamiti zbog toga kakva sam a vidim sta imam pored sebe.
kad bi nekako uspijela kao tete u jaslicama nekukontrolu ili stav u odgoju postici bilo bi mi ok.tete kazu da on vidi da moze od mene to raditi i bez obzira kaj se derem ili sam stroga-on kuzi da sam to ja i tjera do kraja.
cemu ovoliki post-jer sam nakon danasnjeg jutra kad je ostao u jaslicama,krenula na posao i shvatila da na semaforu ne znam gdje moram skrenuti i kojim putem do posla,onda sam se prepala i htjela izaci iz auta van i plakati i vristati od nemoci i boli i svega jer ne znam biti jaca i pametnija i mudrija.
eto,htjela bi biti bolja mama u odgoju i ako mi imate kako pomoci-slusam,ne zelim da me dijete ne postuje i voli i zelim biti bolja za njega i sebe.
no sada sam vas ugnjavila i idem raditi  :Crying or Very sad:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikiikatja

Draga Jassi, potpuno znam o čemu govoriš!!! Ima nas još.
Ja sam već odavno rekla da sam zahvaljujući svojoj djeci doživjela potpunu transformaciju sebe (kao osobe). Od kako sam rodila sina(pred 8,5 godina) stalno učim i mijenjam se. Ono što je loše- je da se mijenjam uslijed posljedica, odnosno i ja ponekad imam takve kaotične situacije(nekad gotovo non-stop, a sada puno rjeđe) koje su dovele do toga da se moram dobro izanalizirati i neke stvari promijeniti. Nisam znala unaprijed predvidjeti što će mi se dogoditi i zauzeti stav,odnosno prilagoditi se situaciji.
Ono što ti ja preporučam je najjednostavnija i najiskrenija analiza sebe i svojih postupaka. Moraš biti svjesna da oni stvarno reagiraju na naše raspoloženje i čim si ti nervoznija, nesigurnija ili kad osjete da ti situacija polako počinje izmicati kontroli oni ti to jasno pokažu. Da li na način da cendraju, traže nemoguće, imaju potrebu skakati s ormara...(karikiram)...
Probaj uzeti papir i olovku i napisati sve situacije od prethodnog dana. Probaj vidjeti (iskreno) gdje i kako si mogla drugačije i što misliš kako bi bilo bolje. Unaprijed te upozoravam, nije to lako-prema sebi moraš biti iskrena i željeti se promijeniti.Mislim, ono što ti hoću reći-je da se sve može(svaka situacija) i drugačije. Npr.presvlačenje. Možda bi želio ostati malo gol, možda bi se mazio. 
Ako nemaš neke druge mogućnosti-svoje potrebe zaboravi. Kratko i jasno.To ti je nepotreban izvor frustracija. A samo da znaš da nas ima puno što smo nedepilirane, s izrastom od bar 10 cm, a radimo svaki dan i stalno smo u konkurenciji s onima koje imaju svo vrijeme samo za sebe. To valjda mogu samo one iz Glorije...tak si ja brijem i lakše mi je. Odnosno, znam da to vrijeme kada ću imati vremena za sebe na pretek i nije tako daleko.
Sve ti je to prilično teško. Diši duboko, započinji dan s lijepim mislima(možda s malo meditacije), probaj što više možeš predviđati situacije i zamisliti scenarije.
Sve što možeš-probaj odgoditi za vrijeme kad će ti on spavati (kuhanje..), a s njim kavlitetno provedi čim više vremena. S vremnom ćeš shvatiti kako odnos jedan na jedan je užasno važan.
Znam da padaš od umora-i ja se održavam na 1gramskim C vitaminima(nekoliko dnevno). 
STRPLJENJA; STRPLJENJA;STRPLJENJA, mirno i polako, budi svjesna svega što činiš!!!
Ja još uvijek učim i mijenjam se i daleko sam od mame kakva bi htjela biti. Ali idem k tome, vidim da mi cilj nije daleko!!! Držim ti fige i nadam se da ti nisam napisala nešto što bi te moglo povrijediti jer znam da ti to sada ne treba. Znaj da nas ima još ( barem ja, jedna )sa sličim situacijama!!!

----------


## BHany

Jassi, draga, i ja te razumijem…i ja sam se tako osjećala pogotovo pred godinu dana kad je H. bila u toj dobi, a bila sam u prednosti u odnosu na tebe jer sam imala pomoć MM. Danas ti je grozan dan, ali proći će…opet će doći večer kad ćeš biti sa svojim dječakom i podsjetit ćeš da imaš super razlog da izdržiš…
Da, sad nemaš vremena za ništa…ali već za kratko vrijeme će biti bolje i ti i tvoj dječak ćete se lakše dogovoriti. 
A tvom dječaku ne treba "mirni kutak" ili bilo kakva kazna…trebaš mu ti mirna i prisutna…jer, kao što i sama znaš, on osjeća tvoju nervozu i žurbu i potrebu da ga što prije obučeš, staviš u AS, nahraniš…a želi svoju mamu za sebe i zato se tako ponaša + što zna da si to ti i vjeruje ti da može u potpunosti ispoljiti svoje osjećaje….Ja sam primjetila da se Hanino loše ponašanje pojavljuje gotovo isključivo kad se mi bavimo nečim drugim…zato ja u takvim trenucima prekidam sve što radim i sjedam provesti vrijeme s njom na način na koji to ona želi…
Znam da je teško jer poslova i obveza je puno, ali…
Kako ti je Vikiikatja napisala, probaj drukčije organizirati dan…
Napisat ću ti par svojih "trikova"…
Odlučila sam svjesno zanemariti sve druge obveze izvan radnog vremena (osim što baš ljuto moram), nakon što Hana zaspe (a to je prilično kasno)…ostane budna još oko sat – dva…skuham ručak za sutra, pospremim razbacane igračke i robu, prebrišem pod i skupim mrvice, istuširam se i to je to. Nekad nešto (ili sve) od tih poslova ostavim za ujutro pa se probudim u 5. Istina, često spavam 5 sati, ali i to već ide na bolje… Nije to sve idealno ni kod nas, bude i izvanrednih situacija i nervoze, ali sad, kad sam skužila u čemu je problem, nastojim ovako…
Ne bih htjela da misliš da se ja sad tu pravim pametna…samo ako možeš iskoristiti neki od ovih mojih primjera, bilo bi mi drago, a da će uvijek biti ovakvih dana…bit će…ali smanjimo ih na najmanju moguću mjeru.
Jassi, držim vam fige!

----------


## Zdenka2

Draga Jassi, odmah moram reći da je tebi puno teže nego što je meni bilo kad mi je M. bio tako mali, jer sam ja imala pomoć MM i moje mame, koja mi je uskakala uvijek kad je bilo potrebno i baš me nikad nije ostavila na cjedilu. A ipak mi se znalo dogoditi da puknem, jer stvarno nije uvijek lako nositi se s tako malim djetetom i uz to raditi, funkcionirati u kući, ne spavati itd. 

Ali, isto kao i BHany ja sam tada primjećivala da smo MM i ja najčešće bili krivi za to što se M. loše ponašao, jer nismo znali predvidjeti razvoj situacije, odnosno preduhitriti njegove krize. Osim toga, na njega se odražavala naša nervoza. Mislim da je isto tako s tvojim Tončekom. On osjeća tvoje krize, osjeća da si ti nesigurna i onda je i on nervozan i nesiguran. Sjedni prvo sama sa sobom i pokušaj u vremenu koje imaš naći mogućnosti da napraviš reda za sebe i za njega. To vam je oboma jednako potrebno. Bhany ti je dobro predložila da neke poslove obavljaš kad on legne. Ja sam vidjela da je mom M. najvažnije da mu se potpuno posvetim neposredno nakon vrtića - poslije toga, kad bi se izigrali i izmazili bio bi mirniji i eventualno spreman da se neko vrijeme i sam zaigra ili pogleda crtiće u miru. Pokušaj tako, pa ga onda stavi rano spavati - oko 8, najkasnije 9 sati, pa onda tebi ostane vremena da na miru skuhaš nešto ili napraviš što već trebaš. Za te poslove trebat će ti mnogo manje vremena, kad te on ne ometa. Mislim da moraš sjesti sa svojom mamom i bratom i otvoreno im iznijeti kako se osjećaš i dogovoriti se s njima da budu prisutniji u vašem životu i da ti više pomognu. Puno će ti značiti ako ti brat odvede maloga u ZOO ili u kino, a da ti možeš otići negdje na miru popiti kavu, frizeru, na depilaciju, bilo što što ti treba. Pokušaj dogovoriti s bratom da ti pomogne i oko nabave. Isto tako, koliko god ti bilo teško, pokušaj razgovarati i s drugom bakom i dedom. Ne znam kakvi su i kakva je točno situacija, ali mislim da se otvorenim razgovorom mnogo toga može riješiti. On je njihov unuk i vjerujem da se žele družiti s njim. Teško ti je, ali ako ne uzmeš konce u svoje ruke i ne organiziraš život urednije, bit će ti još teže. Glavu gore i drži se!

----------


## jassi

joj drage puno hvala.ma radim sve pretezno kad ide spavati oko 9 sati,ali nekad moram nesto i ranije,no mama fizicki ne moze a brat nije u zgb-razminirava na terenu. ma valjda je takav dan,samo ipak mislim da mi nazovimo autoritet nije prejak kod mog malog teroriste,kaj cu ne znam.
puno vam hvala na podrsci.javim kako nam ide
a kaj se tice dlaka i izrasta -ma to mi je dana bilo uz sve pa tu i to inace kad nemogu-ne mogu i nema frke.
pusa i hvala

----------


## Adrijana66

Linda i Dijana, baš ste mi simpatične tako!   :Heart:   sviđaju mi se vaše metode, makar ja po prirodi nisam baš takva osoba (čak se nebi u tom trenutku ni toga sjetila) no ako ću doći u škakljivu situaciju (još je premala za sad) sigurno ću se sjetiti vas i spustiti na dječji nivo da to riješimo šalom!   :Wink:

----------


## Adrijana66

jassi, ti nemaš niti vremena za razmišljati o odgoju... od silnih briga i još nezadovoljstva... kad bi dan imao 48 sati ili kad bi mi manje spavali bilo bi nam lakše... a toga nema!
Evo što bi ti ja predložila... sigurna sam da želiš biti čim više uz svoje dijete, ali da si istovremeno svjesna da ti to vrijeme nekada izgleda neiskorišteno vrijeme, odnodno mučiš se, i još na kraju razljutiš...
da bi bila mirnija i nasmješenija, trebaš biti zadovoljnija! ključ je u tvojoj sreći!
Ako je moguće ja ti predlažim da ostaviš malog malo dulje u vrtiću, npr. sat vremena dulje... jer tebi očito treba pomoć u tom smislu!
jedan dan odi na frizuru, drugi dan skokni doma i nešto na brzinu skuhaj, treći se izdepiliraj, četvrti di na kavu... uglavnom, posveti to vrijeme sebi kako god želiš... kada ti budeš zadovoljnija i dođeš po svog sina, on će to osjetiti i moći ćeš se s njim smijati i smijati... pokušaj gledati da ti budeš smirena, da niti ne dođeš u situaciju da bi mogla viknuti... ono, dok ti ružice rastu...
kažeš da ti baka (nije valjda prestara ili nešto?) ne može premotati itd jer je nemoguć... naći će ona načina, isto kao što nađu i tete u vrtiću... daj njima dvoma priliku, imaj strpljenja, naravno da će ići lakše ako to ti uradiš, ali neka se oni snađu... daj si oduška i izađi malo... 
ili pokušaj se ne obazirati na njegovo vrištanje, možda on shvaća da te živcira pa mu je to zabavno... ignoriraj ga i postavljaj mu jasne granice...
meni kad mala neće u autosjedalicu i počne vrištati... ja je stavim i potpuno smireno počnem dobre volje pjevati dječje pjesmice (bez nervoze u glasu) i onda ona prestane i sluša me... ono u smislu zašto bi se ja zabavljala, a ona da plače... ali svako dijete ima svoj karakter tako da je teško reći neki određen način...
uglavnom, ono za što se ja povodim je da mi je to najljepše vijeme s djetetom i koliko god sam živčana pokušavam sve napraviti kroz igru... čak i kada nemam snage i kad sam živčana i mrzovoljna...glumim... i time si zapravo uštedim snagu jer kraće traje i bezbolnije je... i obje smo zadovoljnije...
ja sam ti studentica koja isto živi u n.zg. i nemam obitelj ovdje, ja i mm smo potpuno sami, a on radi + studira tako da ga gotovo uvijek nema! I znam kako je to teško i iscrpljujuće... i ogromna žrtva... ali budi sretna! gledaj da vam svaki dan bude ispunjen! to je tvoj život, jako bitan život i način kako ćeš sina formirati u osobu!
puno sreće... problemi su ti super, zato jer rješavaju stvari, donose bolje sutra i traže promjenu!   :Heart:

----------


## jassi

hvala ti puno mila.ma nemam ga srca ostaviti duze ali iza ljeta cu poceti pomalo.ma stvar je je mislim u mome umoru ali polako cemo nekako se skrpati.ne da mi se objasnjavati o bakama i djedovima ..................ma nema veze.hvala na podrsci i savijetima svima  :Love:

----------


## silvy

ja sam za time out u trajanju max. 4min....PROTIV sam slanja u kut, ali da se sjedne na stolicu ili stepenicu je ok....smatram da svako djecije ruzno ponasanje treba da ima posljedicu, jer sa nekom djecom ne vrijedi razgovarati...mislim da je to bolje nego 5 puta moliti dijete normalnim tonom i 6 put se na njega proderati...stvar je samo u kvalitetnom provodjenju time outa...i naravno poslije njega slijedi razgovor...

----------


## jassi

probala sam s sjedenjem i razgovorom ali nisam sigurna da je shvatio jer mislim da je mali.tj da je skuzio da je u nekoj tzv kazni ali bas zasto i da je to poslijedica jer je napravio nepodopstinu nisam sigurna,jewr kad ga pitam dal ce opeta naravno da kaze da nece ali to opet naptavi za sekundu...ne znam kako to funkcionira u glavi dvogodisnjaka

----------


## Adrijana66

> ....PROTIV sam slanja u kut, ali da se sjedne na stolicu ili stepenicu je ok....
> 
> ...mislim da je to bolje nego 5 puta moliti dijete normalnim tonom i 6 put se na njega proderati...


po meni je to isto na neki način, možda malo blaži način, slanja u kut... sjedenje na stapenici... mislim, isti psihički efekt...

definitivno da ovisi o karakteru djeteta, nema pravila, roditelj mora naći najefikasniji način... ali kod moje curke sam primjetila da pali jedino ako se s njom lijepo posupa jer je uvredljivog karaktera. Ako dođe mm malo nervozan i strog je s njom ona postane nemoguća, zločesta, baca se, urla... a kad ja kroz igru veselim glasićem kažem: ne, ne, ne, ne idem prema njoj i npr. dam joj pusu, ona baci iz ruke, dalje je vesela i razigrana, i više to ne uzima što nesmije. Tako da u mom slučaju je ipak bolje moliti 5 puta djete normalnim tonom. Jer baš je uvredljiva, pa treba lijepo s njom... 

A ovo što jassi priča kako funkcionira mozak dvogodišnjaka... ja mislim da je tu riječ o stavu roditelja kao takvog, i razini popustljivosti. Treba imati jasne granice, jer djeca isprobavaju do kud mogu ići... ne treba dijete zbunjivati da jednom smije, drugi put nesmije... a svi smo ponekad takvi. Kad nam treba 5 min za nešto važno pustit ćemo da nešto dira ako nije opasno, a drugi dan ćemo opet: nemože...
a to se baš vidi u njenom slučaju kod teta u vrtiću... njih sluša, mamu ne...
kod mene se to isto vidi u odnosu mame i tate, jednog sluša više, drugog manje... tako da smo mi pravi dokaz kao odgajatelji da to ima velike veze s nama...

----------


## ivabarbara

Mi nemamo kut ali kada malo podivlja kažemo joj da  se ide u sobu 
  smiriti i kada se smiri da može doći u dnevni boravak.
  Smišno je kad se nešto naljuti na nas pa sama kaže idem ja u sobu.
  To nam za sada pali.

----------


## mama courage

jassi, vremenom ce skuziti, bitno je bit dosljedan. i moja (bez da ju pitam) kaze da "nece vise nikad" i nakon pola sata, opet sve po starom. al vidim da jednostavno zaboravi, zaigra se. mada, s vremenom kuzi kad nije postupila kako treba, cak mi zna prepricati:"xy bio lut zato jer nisam..." (sto ne znaci da nece opet po svom postupiti   :Grin:  al eto, kuzi...)

----------


## giussepe

Malo podizem jer sam se nasla u "problemima" sa svojim dvogodisnjakom.

Od kako smo dosli na more cendraviji je nego ikad. Pored toga za sve sto se ne moze nastaje histerija, urlanje da se cijela ulica trese... Vise ne znam kako s njim na kraj.
Cesto to bude i nicim izazvano. Uopce ne mogu dokuciti zasto odjednom takva promjena ponasanja. 
Jucer kad smo dosli s plaze trebamo uc u kucu, on vice oce kljuc da otvori vrata kad mu dam kljuc baci ga nece kljuc, oce upalit svjetlo ja ga dignem da ga upali pa nece svjetlo. Nece po stepenicama. Hoce zvonit pa nece zvonit. Ulazimo u stan ja mu kazem molim te pokusaj,se umiriti sto hoces? Hoces popit malo vode? Ne. Maknem vodu. Urla vode. Dam vodu baci bocu. To je sve skupa trajalo 15 tak min. Posjela sam ga na krevet i ponavljam mu da se smiri. U nekom momentu sam otisla iz sobe pa je urlajuci dosao zamnom. A ja uopce ne mogu dokuciti cemu takvo ponasanje?? Kako se postaviti? Kako uopce dijete u tom stanju staviti u mirni kutak. Meni se to cini ok, jer smatram da se oni u nekom momentu moraju nauciti sami umiriti. Da ne govorim da sam si postala ko dvorska luda na svako njegovo histeriziranje pokusavat ga odobrovoljit. Ne znam mozda krivo razmisljam, ali trenutno sam totalno pogubljena i ne znam kako bi se postavila.

----------


## Anemona

> Od kako smo dosli na more cendraviji je nego ikad.  
> Uopce ne mogu dokuciti zasto odjednom takva promjena ponasanja.


Mislim da si sama dala i pitanje i odgovor.
Dijete ima veliku promjenu rutine. Ne zna što to točno znači i treba mu vremena da to probavi. Po meni sasvim normalna reakcija.

Karikiram: kao da tebe netko utovari u auto i nakon par sati te iskrca negdje drugdje i sad bi tamo trebali normalno živjeti, kao da se ništa nije desilo.

Dijete s 2 godine ne razumije pojam godišnjeg odmora, odlaska na more i što to točno znači.
Možda mu nedostaje dom, rutina,... ne zna što ga je snašlo, bez obzira što mu je lijepo.

Mi se za more "misaono" pakiramo mjesecima (neki i cijelu godinu jedva čekaju), a dijete je ustvari dovedeno pred gotov čin-

Mada i veća djeca ponekad vrlo nervozno reagiraju na promjenu. Meni normalno.

----------


## giussepe

A ne znam... 
Ovdje isto imamo neki ritam. Ustvari isti kao i u Zgb.
Budjenje, dorucak, igra, rucak, spavanje, uzina, igra, vecera, spavanje...ovo je u grubo...
I ako je to...kako da se postavim? Jos uz sve to ovdje imam publiku svekrvu il sogoricu pa svi "blijedo" gledaju kad on krene urlat...

----------


## Anemona

Pusti publiku neka gledaju svoja posla. Ja bih na prvu rekla da si nervozna zbog publike, pa ti dijete više "ide na živce".
A što bi trebala? Mislim da ništa. Samo prihvatiti da je dijete promijenilo prostor i da je nervozno. Pokušati ublažiti nervozu, prihvatiti da je tako kako je i ne uzrujavati se oko toga što netko "blijedo" gleda.

----------


## giussepe

A imali smo mi te ispade i u Zgb samo mozda nije toliko dolazilo do izrazaja jer je vecinu dana u jaslicama...sad smo na moru 0-24 skupa pa imam dojam da je stalnO tako...

----------


## giussepe

Istovremeno smo pisale...
Uglavnom, ima i tu nesto. Nervoza je dodatno prisutna radi neplaniranog drustva... Ok.
Vidjet cemo kako ce biti kad dodjemo u Zgb.

----------


## Zuska

Bit ću originalna, to ti je faza  :Smile:  
Dio jedne dulje faze (dvogodišnjak!) u kojoj se smjenjuju dobre i loše faze od po par dana, barem je nama tako. 

U jednom razdoblju od nekoliko dana ludi, histerizira, hoće sve sama, prgava je, a onda dođe super faza, ne mo'š vjerovati. 

Kod ovih loših faza pali strpljenje i debeli živci, čak i ignoriranje lošeg ponašanja (jer ako uđem u svađu, završi na urlanju), kao da me testira dokle mogu ići u strpljivom čekanju, odgovaranju ili preusmjeravanju pažnje...Ono što najčešće pali je obećanje bolje budućnosti, npr. dok se pokušava sama zakopčati u AS po 98. put, ja joj kažem, daj, da ja probam, žurio kod bake, rekla je da ima iznenađenje za tebe...i onda ona popusti i ispituje me kakvo iznenađenje...(pa baki prišapnem na uho kad dođemo da joj uvali par brusnica). Ili kad bezuspješno pokušava otključati zgradu, uporno i uporno, ja je onako, by the way podsjetim da nas čekaju crtići.... To najviše pali. Ili je pustim da odrađuje dokle god ne odustane. Jest da traje...  :Smile: 
No, ako imam ja problema, nervozna sam ili nestrpljiva, onda to bude okidač samo takav. 

Također, takve loše i naporne faze znaju doći prije bolesti ili prije skoka u razvoju, ovo posljednje pogotovo ako ih se nakupi više u određenom razdoblju...

I nama se zna to dogoditi pred publikom, pogotovo kod šire rodbine koja je uspoređuje s nećakom koji je divan i krasan, a ona, eto, šizi, viče i ne voli prabaku "jer je stara", a prabaka je zapravo gnjavi da ne znaš tko je od njih dvije gori. Ah. Obećala sam si da me neće tangirati to što publika vrti glavama i što im je u očima ono "eh, dala bih ja njoj". Grlim je, odvedem iz te situacije gledati psa ili se polako fade out-amo pa doma. Najgore je kad skuže da ti je neugodno  :Smile: 

Naoružaj se strpljenjem i mirnoćom, grli puno, preusmjeravaj pažnju, obećavaj bolju budućnost....bit će malo lakše. Diši duboko  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Kad te tako publika "bijedo" gleda samo reci..neznam šta mu je,kući nikada ovo ne radi  :Undecided:  Cure su ti sve lijepo rekle. Samo smireno,iako je to ponekad najteže

----------


## tanja_b

Ali stvarno jest famozna "faza"   :Grin:   Sjećam se da je moj sin to prolazio također na ljetovanju, a bili smo u apartmanu, i da nas je gazdarica drugo jutro pitala da što je malom, je li bolestan kad tako jako plače (a imao je histerične napade s urlikanjem, uopće se više ne sjećam zbog čega konkretno). 
Bilo pa prošlo... danas imam dojam da je njegovom mozgu zaista trebalo da kroz to prođe, iako nije bilo ugodno iskustvo. Odradio je to, čak i u malo kasnijoj dobi (3-4 godine), i poslije je bio mir. Iz sadašnjeg iskustva, nikakav "mirni kutak" u akutnom napadu djetetu ne treba, treba mu samo pomoć nekog odraslog da se smiri.

----------


## rehab

> Iz sadašnjeg iskustva, nikakav "mirni kutak" u akutnom napadu djetetu ne treba, treba mu samo pomoć nekog odraslog da se smiri


Evo ovako. Mirni kutak sam npr. koristila nedavno kad je po n-ti put ugrizao starijeg brata, iako smo ga opominjali i upozoravali da to ne radi. On je bio smiren, dapače, ugrizao bi ga i sa smješkom čekao našu reakciju.
 Djetetu koje urla, vrišti i baca se, mirni kutak može samo odmoći i pogoršati situaciju. U tim trenucima najbolje je ostati smiren i čekati da tantrum prođe. Svaka suvišna riječ, objašnjavanja i smirivanja samo produžuju agoniju. To ostavi za trenutke kad ga prođe.
I ono najvažnije, ne obaziri se na komentare i poglede drugih. Svi su oni doživjeli isto ili slično sa svojom djecom, samo će ti malo tko to priznati.

----------


## giussepe

Hvala vam.
Mislim da sam se mozda malo pogubila u svemu skupa.
Nastavit cu kako sam i prije radila, dok je u napadu bijesa pokusat cu ga umirit dok to ne prodje.

Danas sam se vec prepala da mu nesto je jer naproato nisam navikla na dug period takvog ponasanja.

Zuska ovo sto kazes je istina, ima periode da bude super pa ga odjednom primi super period.

----------

